# [SOLVED] Backlit Keyboard Light on Dell E6420 Laptop



## oxleg (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello,
I have a Dell Latitude E6420 laptop. It says that it has the optional backlit keyboard. How do I adjust the keyboard to make it brighter or darker? I am not even sure that it has the backlit keyboard installed.

Also, the laptop says it has an 'optional' touchscreen. I am not sure if this has that or not. How do I tell if it has it? And if it does, how do I adjust and calibrate the touch screen?

Running Windows 7.

Thanks,
Ox


----------



## oxleg (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Backlit Keyboard Light on Dell E6420 Laptop*

The backlit keyboard problem is resolved. All you have to do is go into bios and hit Function and the right arrow key, and you can adjust the brightness of the light in the keyboard background.

I still have 2 problems: 
How do I use the touchscreen, and how do I use the fingerprint reader on this Dell Latitude E6420?


----------

